# Wochentag von Date



## Pennywise (7. Dez 2004)

Hi,

habe eine Variable des Typs Date vorliegen, und möchte bestimmen, welcher Wochentag bei deren Wert rauskommt.

Bsp.:

Date date = Date.valueOf(2004-12-07);

Hier möchte ich als Ergebnis dann Dientag erhalten.
Is ja schließlich heute.


----------



## thE_29 (7. Dez 2004)

SimpleDateFormat ist die Lösung 

Guck in Api nach Formaten nach 


```
SimpleDateFormat fmt = new SimpleDateFormat("EEE");
System.out.println(fmt.format(date));
```


----------



## meez (7. Dez 2004)

Dienstag bekommst du nie...Nur den Wochentag (z.B. 2)
So zum Beispiel:


```
Calandar c = Calandar.getInstance();
   c.setTime(<date>);
    
    int wochentag = c.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK);
```


----------



## thE_29 (7. Dez 2004)

Doch mit dem SimpleDateFormat geht das 


immer diese Schweizer :bae:


----------



## Pennywise (7. Dez 2004)

Danke, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## meez (7. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch mit dem SimpleDateFormat geht das



Tatsächlich...der Össi hat recht...


----------

